# anyone tried boss linux



## utkarsh009 (Feb 26, 2011)

hey! has anyone here tried boss linux (bharat operating system solutions)? how is it? i want you to compare it with other distros. can anyone ask the digit people to include it in the dvd? it has been developed by c-dac.


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2011)

well, just stick to Ubuntu. Good enough for everyone with packages available easily.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ yup very correct.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 26, 2011)

lol... then why'd you ask the question...?

anyway they have released version 4.0 beta...
u can check it out... 
but there release cycle seems awry.. stick to ubuntu


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 27, 2011)

^^i asked that question because i have a disease called "distromania" and didnt want to lose the stability of my system without a suggestion (as i did always).


----------



## shiwa436 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys, I use a system with 1GB ram, and I use it for programming on Matlab and for movies..... Suggest me a linux distro that will be minimal in complexity and user freindly...


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

shiwa436 said:


> Hi guys, I use a system with 1GB ram, and I use it for programming on Matlab and for movies..... Suggest me a linux distro that will be minimal in complexity and user freindly...


Just use Ubuntu or Linux Mint.


----------



## shiwa436 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you *ico*
help me through out my trails with these distros..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 28, 2011)

WTF is that name bharat operating system lol


----------

